# mind=blown thread



## NikoKing (Sep 24, 2010)

itt: post mind=blown pics and stuff

i'll start off with something pretty simple/obvious


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 24, 2010)

all but the last two are pretty cool.

also, in pokemon red/blue, you are a heartless person who steals every achievement gary oak makes from him.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 24, 2010)

Kangaskahn is the cousin of Marowak.
Cloyster is a - *is choked*


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 24, 2010)

MOltres
Zapdos
ARTicuno


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 24, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Sep 24 2010, 09:11:47 PM]Kangaskahn is the cousin of Marowak.
> Cloyster is a - *is choked*


kangaskhan is the intended final evolution of marowak.

cubone are the children of kangaskhan that died.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 24, 2010)

any other mind blown ideas guys? D: .


----------



## muffun (Sep 24, 2010)

Ekans = Snake
Arbok = Kobra
Girafarig = Girafarig 
Muk = Er yeah I think you get it


----------



## technoxmaniac (Sep 24, 2010)

MolTRES
ZapDOS
ArticUNO


----------



## Niya (Sep 24, 2010)

Cubone is an abandoned baby Kangaskahn with a dead Charizard skull on its head.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 24, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Ekans = Snake
> Arbok = Kobra
> Girafarig = Girafarig
> Muk = Er yeah I think you get it


lolwut
And he's liquid, too.

Rotom = Motor


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 24, 2010)

exeggutor are actually seeds.

Majora is the good guy.

Ben was phone.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Sep 25, 2010)

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> MolTRES
> ZapDOS
> ArticUNO


never tought of that :O


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## Gnome (Sep 25, 2010)

>hey look guys I can look at one thread on /vp/

thread's been done before, I've seen all of these multiple times.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 25, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

>


Oh my-


----------



## Zangy (Sep 25, 2010)

the clouds and bushes are the same


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 25, 2010)

Gengar is a possessed Clefable.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 25, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> >hey look guys I can look at one thread on /vp/
> 
> thread's been done before, I've seen all of these multiple times.


----------



## Rocketman (Sep 25, 2010)

Pokemon sucks.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 25, 2010)

Cloyster and Shellder = *gasp* *choke* WILL YOU STOP IT
Diglett = *gack* I SAID *splutter*
Voltorb and Electrode = *HARGHBLARGHGACK* STOP CHOKING ME WILL YOU

*phew* That's over. Oh, and Reshiram has a - *insert violent choking sounds*


----------



## Rocketman (Sep 25, 2010)

I don't get it. What's so fascinating about Pokemon? How is it mind blowing? How is it amazing?


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 25, 2010)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> I don't get it. What's so fascinating about Pokemon? How is it mind blowing? How is it amazing?


It's anything but intentional coincidences.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 25, 2010)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Pokemon sucks.


0/10


----------



## Rocketman (Sep 25, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 <_<  You silly you.


----------

